

Merkel admitted in 2011 Greek debt unsustainable - thibaut_barrere
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/europe/merkel-admitted-in-2011-greek-debt-unsustainable-1.2270858

======
DrScump
I think "admitted" is an unfair characterization. Experts and leaders from all
over the world were telling the Greek government that their projections on
economic growth, on which their paper solvency depended, were unrealistically
high.

